# 3 MPEG2 HD channels being turned down



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149537

Posted by Doug Brott, AVS Forum Moderator ....

As most of you know, DIRECTV has been dual-illuminating a number of channels in both MPEG2 and MPEG4 HD. The following channels are slated for removal in late February and a few slides are running right now on Channel 77:

71 - Showtime 
74 - UHD 
78 - HDNet Movies

A crawl will appear 3 times at the top of each hour advising you to tune to Channel 77 for additional information. Here, you should be able to check whether or not you are adversely affected or not.

If you have an MPEG4 HD receiver, you will continue to receive these channels, but they will no longer be available on 71, 74 and 78. You will instead need to tune to channels 537, 259 and 552 respectively.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How far DOWN are they being turned? 

Sorry, couldn't resist and I do know those are the words that Doug used on the DBSTalk thread. I didn't reply there.

BTW, that link didn't work for me.
Here's one that will.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1952128#post1952128


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

.. all the way to gone .. 

Yes, the threads have been merged there and the correct link is here.

Thanks Jim(s)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hey ya gotta have fun. 

So will they get dimmer and dimmer before they are all gone?

BTW, keep up the good work over there.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Jim made a funny


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It doesn't happen that often.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Not much of a loss in our household. Very little do we tune to 71 and don't even get 74 or 78 anymore with those extra fees imposed last year.

Hopefully the rest of mpeg2 HD will drag out until release of the new box. (Yea I know wishful thinking.)


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't posted in ages but I'm glad those old mpeg2s are going. They are so seventies...hyuk hyuk.. But really all I got out of them was static audio over my deluxe samsung TV speakers. It was not a problem with my Onkyo reciever but for some reason all three of my Samsungs have crackling audio from the lower channels. Anything over the hundreds is fine so it must be the old tech. 

BTW I heard there was a HBO freeview event coming in a week. Happy as hell with HD.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Monkeybiz said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I'm glad those old mpeg2s are going. They are so seventies...hyuk hyuk.. But really all I got out of them was static audio over my deluxe samsung TV speakers. It was not a problem with my Onkyo reciever but for some reason all three of my Samsungs have crackling audio from the lower channels. Anything over the hundreds is fine so it must be the old tech.
> 
> BTW I heard there was a HBO freeview event coming in a week. Happy as hell with HD.


Sounds like a local problem rather than a systemic one. The only thing "old" about the tech is MPEG-2, which is what 99% of delivered digital video and DVDs are still done in and will be for some time. If certain Samsungs are incompatible that's most likely Samsung's problem.

The freeview is Jan 15-18. Also, HBO will open up their inaugaration coverage on the 20th to all cable and sat viewers for free. I think they're doing the whole day.

And Jim, I think they are only turning them down far enough so that we can no longer get them.  Most of us can no longer get them anyway without paying extra.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Don't know why D* can't just leave those few channels on until the new HD TiVo box comes out. I'll be so glad when it does. 
I am looking forward to pitching that HR20 box into the Ewaist dumpster were it belongs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BOBCAT said:


> Don't know why D* can't just leave those few channels on until the new HD TiVo box comes out. I'll be so glad when it does.
> I am looking forward to pitching that HR20 box into the Ewaist dumpster were it belongs.


I think they need to free up the bandwidth so they can move the remaining local channels off of 72.5º satellite and the International Channels off of 95º.

By the way, just read in another forum that Tivo announced at a recent analysts meeting that the new HD DirecTivo is delayed into 2010. Bummer.


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

Those crawls are way too intrusive! Too big and on the screen for too long (2 minutes). Plus, they seem to be causing a lip synch problem in some programs.
Instead Of Being This Size
They Could Just Be This Size


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you have an HR20 with tuner 2 issues blanking out, the channels are already down!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> By the way, just read in another forum that Tivo announced at a recent analysts meeting that the new HD DirecTivo is delayed into 2010. Bummer.


And from what I've read of Tivo at CES they refused to talk about any future DirecTV projects saying "No Comment". I honestly think there is a good chance that this new venture won't get off the ground at this point or will be seriously delayed.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There was no "announcement" - simply a remark of "next year" in reference to it. Many of us have been expecting 2010 for a long time now.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

Well...darn. I was expecting this, but still hoped it wouldn't happen. Showtime is the only HD channel I watch that isn't OTA (I don't have a new box).

Yet another reason to come to a decision about either continuing with DirecTV or going a different way.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ensign Eddie said:


> Well...darn. I was expecting this, but still hoped it wouldn't happen. Showtime is the only HD channel I watch that isn't OTA (I don't have a new box).
> 
> Yet another reason to come to a decision about either continuing with DirecTV or going a different way.


Could always do Netflix for movies and shows that are on Showtime instead and actually save money in the process. :up:


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

shibby191 said:


> Could always do Netflix for movies and shows that are on Showtime instead and actually save money in the process. :up:


Will Netflix have the new seasons of "Dexter" and "Weeds" in HD? They're the only reasons I keep Showtime around. (for movies I go with DVD and Blu-Ray)

I also watched one of the HDNet channels when they were showing "Torchwood". But there will not be new episodes of that for a while.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ensign Eddie said:


> Will Netflix have the new seasons of "Dexter" and "Weeds" in HD? They're the only reasons I keep Showtime around. (for movies I go with DVD and Blu-Ray)
> 
> I also watched one of the HDNet channels when they were showing "Torchwood". But there will not be new episodes of that for a while.


No, but they'll be on DVD/Blue Ray within a year. Save money and wait a few months works for me. But doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> No, but they'll be on DVD/Blue Ray within a year. Save money and wait a few months works for me. But doesn't work for everyone.


I subscribed to Showtime for 13 weeks to get (season 3) _Dexter _and (season two) _Californication_ in HD, plus the extra odd movie here and there (I think I watched about 4 or 5 on their 5 HD premium channels). At $12 a month, even without the movies that's less than $1.50 an ep, a grand total of $36, and I didn't have to wait at all or shuffle discs around.

Explain how waiting for Blu (which may or may not happen for a particular show) would be saving money. I guess if you wanted to get them from NetFlix and subscribed to that for a month and had them send all eps at once you could do it for $17, but you'd have to watch them marathon style while scraping the boogers off the discs, so maybe you're right, it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> I subscribed to Showtime for 13 weeks to get (season 3) _Dexter _and (season two) _Californication_ in HD, plus the extra odd movie here and there (I think I watched about 4 or 5 on their 5 HD premium channels). At $12 a month, even without the movies that's less than $1.50 an ep, a grand total of $36, and I didn't have to wait at all or shuffle discs around.


If you just sub for 13 weeks then it won't cost much. But I gathered that the poster was a constant sub, thus $12 a month for 12 months, $144. A Netflix sub for $8 a month is cheaper and you get a whole lot more variety.



> Explain how waiting for Blu (which may or may not happen for a particular show) would be saving money. I guess if you wanted to get them from NetFlix and subscribed to that for a month and had them send all eps at once you could do it for $17, but you'd have to watch them marathon style while scraping the boogers off the discs, so maybe you're right, it doesn't work for everyone.


Actually you might be really surprised how many people do this. I know a lot of people that don't for example watch 24 or Lost while it's on the air. They will wait for the DVD and watch it all at once over a couple week period. They say it's also better watching it that way since it's all at once and you don't forget what was on last week or longer. I do the same thing myself with many show in that I'll pile up 5 or 6 weeks worth and then watch them all at once or watch them off Hulu (which you can easily stream to your HD DVR now).

Not by any means saying that this is the best way, just that it works for some people and may be "out of the box" thinking for others that they never thought of before. The poster seemed to indicate that Showtime was the only thing that would "force" him to upgrade to the DirecTV DVR. So another option is Netflix/Hulu, etc. and keep his Tivo going until another better option comes along. He might be waiting a long while on the new HD DirecTivo though since it's been delayed until 2010 and indications are there may be some issues with it since Tivo is suddenly tight lipped about it. Tivo HD and cable are certainly good options as well if cable is halfway decent in his area.


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

Ensign Eddie said:


> Well...darn. I was expecting this, but still hoped it wouldn't happen. Showtime is the only HD channel I watch that isn't OTA (I don't have a new box).
> 
> Yet another reason to come to a decision about either continuing with DirecTV or going a different way.


As a long-time, die-hard HD Tivo (HR10-250) user I'm also at a decision point. I was hoping the new D* Tivo would be coming sooner (this year) rather than later. I'm seriously considering getting a Tivo HD and using it with OTA, and possibly cable. For D* HD I watch some HBO, Showtime and HDNet movies. I no longer care about HDNet, UHD and TNT-HD.

Q: When D* turn off the MPEG2 HD channels in the 70-79 range can I cancel the $10/mo HD access package off my D* subscription or will I still need it to get my HD locals via OTA?


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

My personal concern wasn't trying to reduce cost. I'm a Premier subscriber so Showtime isn't a separate charge. Also, I never signed up for the $10 HD package for the other channels so I haven't missed anything as the other channels have gone to Mpeg4. Showtime is the first time it's going to affect me.

This situation, as well as *House* moving to Mondays, is really starting to force my hand. Of course, one of the options is to do nothing and just live with it.

On a somewhat related note, is it possible to hook up an HR22/23 to the 3 lnb dish? If so, what would I not have access to? If it's just the local spot beams then I wouldn't care (I prefer OTA so would get an AM21 anyway). I doubt it is that simple, however.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Ensign Eddie said:


> On a somewhat related note, is it possible to hook up an HR22/23 to the 3 lnb dish? If so, what would I not have access to? If it's just the local spot beams then I wouldn't care (I prefer OTA so would get an AM21 anyway). I doubt it is that simple, however.


If your plan is to hook up an HR2x to a 3 lnb dish, then just stick with the HR10 .. you won't get anything extra in HD and the HR10 already does OTA. If you want the additional HD channels, then you will need to also upgrade to a newer dish that support the Ka band. If Line of Sight is a problem, then the Slimline-3 might be an option for you.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Ensign Eddie said:


> ....
> On a somewhat related note, is it possible to hook up an HR22/23 to the 3 lnb dish? If so, what would I not have access to? If it's just the local spot beams then I wouldn't care (I prefer OTA so would get an AM21 anyway). I doubt it is that simple, however.


DirecTV will upgrade your satellite dish when/if you replace your HR10-250 with an HR2x HD DVR.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV will upgrade your satellite dish when/if you replace your HR10-250 with an HR2x HD DVR.


I know that, but I don't want a DirecTV installer anywhere near my setup. I've just heard too many bad stories and I don't have the will to deal with them right now. I talked about this in another thread.

BTW, does anyone know what they will do with the 110 satellite once all of the Mpeg2 HD streams are shut down? Its looking like I can make do with the 3LNB Slimline dish (my locals are on 103) instead of the 5LNB version.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Ensign Eddie said:


> I know that, but I don't want a DirecTV installer anywhere near my setup. I've just heard too many bad stories and I don't have the will to deal with them right now....


It is a gauntlet, but if you are informed about what they should be up to and watch them closely, they will eventually comply. It might take multiple visits by multiple levels of installer, however. You have to be persistent, as if you were a Border Collie herding sheep.

I think the single thing that hurts DTV is that they really don't have full control over their installers like cable does. But then, they do have full control over their phone support and they are still a bunch of loose cannons.



Ensign Eddie said:


> ...BTW, does anyone know what they will do with the 110 satellite once all of the Mpeg2 HD streams are shut down? Its looking like I can make do with the 3LNB Slimline dish (my locals are on 103) instead of the 5LNB version.


 The fact that they are moving to a 3-LNB dish means that they have staked their future on 3 orbital slots and will likely abandon the other two at some point. One great thing about digital sat transmission is that you can have sats almost on top of each other, meaning that one LNB feedhorn can pick up multiple sats, or two sats can coexist in nearly the same place in space, and if both use spot beams, different sats (rather than just different transponders) can be picked up by a one-size-fits-all dish depending on your location. Analog sats had to be at least 2 degrees apart.

One current DTV sat is well past its expected end-of-life already, and has been for over a year. Once there is not enough fuel left for telemetry course corrections, sats begin to wobble and become difficult to track, eventually falling out of orbit. They can either be downlinked professionally for a few years with an inclined-orbit auto tracker mount that moves in a choreographed figure-8 pattern matching the sat (NBC stations did this through most of the late 80's) or moved out of their berth and a new sat moved in.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> The fact that they are moving to a 3-LNB dish means that they have staked their future on 3 orbital slots and will likely abandon the other two at some point.


Actually, 119 will still be around for SD locals for quite some time. And I believe they plan to move internationals off of 95 and onto 110 and 119.

Thus they are moving toward the dish you get would be:

1) Slimeline 3 (99/101/103) if all you need is the "core" programming and HD and don't have locals on 119.
2) Slimeline 5 (99/101/103/110/119) would only be needed by those who have SD locals on 119 or international on 110 or 119.

Thus they can eliminate 95 and make for much easier installs (no second dish) and it would probably mean and increase in subs to international programming since anyone could get it with one dish.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ensign Eddie said:


> I know that, but I don't want a DirecTV installer anywhere near my setup. I've just heard too many bad stories and I don't have the will to deal with them right now. I talked about this in another thread.


When I had my HD upgrade a few years ago I didn't allow the installer to touch any of my stuff. I had him replace the dish while I took care of installing the receiver and any cabling. He was more then happy to do that since it saved him an hour or so or work. He even made me a bunch of custom length cables since I saved him time. Then again he took a look at my setup and he knew that I knew what I was doing and commented that my install and run of cables was better then what many of their installers do.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Ensign Eddie said:


> ...BTW, does anyone know what they will do with the 110 satellite once all of the Mpeg2 HD streams are shut down? Its looking like I can make do with the 3LNB Slimline dish (my locals are on 103) instead of the 5LNB version.


DirecTV is leasing the three TPs on 110 (from Echostar) and when that lease expires, it will go dark for DirecTV.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

So we'll still have HBO, ESPN, ESPN2, & TNT in HD into the spring.
I don't think a "comment" about "next year" is that decisive. We still don't know if there will be a completely new hard drive or a software upgrade.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Cudahy said:


> So we'll still have HBO, ESPN, ESPN2, & TNT in HD into the spring.
> I don't think a "comment" about "next year" is that decisive. We still don't know if there will be a completely new hard drive or a software upgrade.


We don't know when the remaining few MPEG2 HD channels will go dark.

Not sure what you mean about "completely new hard drive or software upgrade". There's no way that the current HR10-250 will ever be compatible with the newer MPEG4 HD channels. DirecTV and Tivo announced a new HD Tivo for "late 2009", but Tivo just announced at their recent analysts meeting that it's been delayed to 2010.


----------



## fredflint (Jan 23, 2002)

The CSR I spoke with today told me that April 7 was now the target date for darkness. 

Now that I "know" I have at least 80+ days, I politely declined the HD swap he was offering. I guess I will call back in April.


----------

